# Impossible finding Shutzhund training in our area



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Several people in our obedience club would love to start working with their dogs in Shutzhund, me included. The problem is, we cannot find anything that isn't 3 hours away for training.

I've searched and searched to no avail.

Does anyone out there know of a trainer or club within an hour to an hour and a half from Huntington WV? Some areas could include the Charleston WV, Morehead KY, or Portsmouth/Lucasville OH areas.

I think we're just out of luck.

Seems like Rally and Obedience is our only options in our area. We do have fun but would like to expand ours and our dog's horizons.

Thanks


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Three hours one way sounds pretty normal, TBH.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I assume you have checked the websites of UScA, WDA and DVG for clubs in the area? Make sure to contact clubs, don't just go off the address listed on the website, as those are often the address of the club contact and not necessarily the training location. The training location may be quite a bit closer than the address listed on the site, so contact the clubs and ask where they train. Also don't forget about other AWDF member breed clubs. There may be an AWMA (Mal) or USRC (Rotties) or any of the other AWDF breed clubs with a training location in your area, and many of those will accept GSDs just as many GSD "breed" clubs (UScA) accept alternate breeds.

A 3 hr drive in the SchH world isn't outside the norm. But norm or not it is prohibitive for many people and that is understandable.

If all else fails, and you really have enough people wanting to try SchH training, look into forming your own club. Many clubs have sprung up because there were interested people, but no available training, so they muddled through and made their own. Bringing in helpers to work dogs on occasion, and train people in the club to work dogs, other experienced people to do seminars for tracking and obedience and give some coaching in that regard. It's not easy for a bunch of people who have never done it before to form a club and learn how, but it certainly can be done.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information Chris. I really appreciate it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Chris. The "club" or group that I train with is fairly new, but most of us travel over an hour to train. It was put together because there were no clubs within a couple hours drive. At this time our group is not affiliated with USA, SDA, or WDA... We are lucky to have a devoted helper/TD, without him it would be very hard! 
A friend of mine drives 3 hours to OH from SW MI to train(even though there is a SchH club 20 minutes away) And that group is spread out over several cities, they rotate their locations for training.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also be sure to focus on fit and not just distance. There *are* trainers and clubs that are closer to me and/or cheaper than where I go now but everyone has their own training style. I go with what works.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats why my friend travels 3 hours! The club 20 min away is not a good fit(for me either, I'm still a member but train with a different group.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a club at 1,5 hours away, but I don't feel comfortable there, so I go to train with this group of people (no club) that is 2,5 hours away whenever I can (which is not too often due to travel expenses). 1,5 is not near to me either, so if I have to save for both... better save a bit more and go with a helper I trust with my heart.


----------

